# New to this section with 5yr old possible ASD and ADHD having a little stress.



## liz1985

Think this section is pretty quiet but thought I'd post here anyway as it fits the most.

My 5yo (tomorrow) is at the very beginning of a referral for possible ASD and/or ADHD. This post will probably end up been a very long rambling post but just feel like I need to write everything down and I'm feeling a bit lonely right now as my friends try to be supportive but they don't truly understand how it feels.


Ds was born at 40+ 6 weighing 7lb 7oz and was a perfectly happy and healthy baby. There were absolutely no early signs of any potential issues. His development was always on track. I can't remember exactly when he hit each milestone but he was walking well and had words by age one and was a very sociable and happy boy. From around age 2 he became slower at hitting milestones and although he was never technically behind he was doing things at the later side of normal. Things like toilet training were all pretry average but he struggled with things like holding a pencil and cutting his food. He also had difficulty concentrating at things like song and story times at playgroups but I just put this down to his age/personality. 

Fast forward to now and his main issues are
- very low concentration levels
- finds it hard to follow instructions
-appears not to hear/ignore you
- no sense of danger
- immature emotional development, he has meltdowns over small things and can't control his emotions
- impulsive 
- can't sit still, always figiting 
-can't read body language
- bad social skills

He's very friendly and loves playing with other children. He is very imaginative and loves role play but he can't read social situations and finds it hard to follow rules of play and can be over friendly with children which they don't like.

He is on track academically but his teacher said as work gets harder and they are expected to learn more and play less that's when he will start to fall behind and he will struggle to concentrate on the work.

He has a SEN support plan in place and has been referred to the school nurse who refer him on.

A contact of my MIL is supposed to be coming to see him in the next few weeks and assess him and give him an unofficial diagnosis (this is her job but not from any where near our area) and give us some ideas for support etc but I just want every thing official so we can get steps in place to help him.

Don't really know what I want from this post just wanted to get it down, feel like every thing is sone slow. We have been told anything upto 2yrs from referral to diagnosis which just seems forever.


----------



## smurff

Hi, my daughter is 4yrs 7mths, she is globally delayed, autistic features, learning difficulties and sensory issues. 
She's basically around a 2yr olds stage of development. 
I always knew something wasn't right, she was slow hitting her milestones and wouldn't interact with anyone. She was born at exactly 42wks after a 3 day labour by forceps!!. she wouldnt talk, interact, is not potty trained, hysterical over noises, has melt downs over the littlest of things, couldn't go up or down steps on her own or jump or hold pencil. We were referred to a child development clinic for her last year which she loved going to, after a month of being there we were told that she more than likely was autistic and would need alot of help with schooling. Fast forward a few months and we decided to go for an EHCP, we were warned that because of government cuts we were unlikely to get it but we needed it to send her to a specialist school. Unbelievably we got the EHCP, then came the wait to see if we could get her into the school, there were 3 children going for the 1 place. We got the place and she started there Sept just gone. 
She now can talk and I can hold a conversation with her, she is one of the most popular girls in the school, not just the specialist part but the mainstream part of the school aswell. She plays and rubs around with other children, the improvement is unbelievable. 
I think back about a year ago and remember being so worried about her future and feeling so sad and alone, not no more now, I have mo worries about her future and don't feel alone at all. 
Yes this site can be a bit quiet at times but you normally get a reply within a few days and thiers always someone willing to help if you want to chat. 
Your not alone as most of us have or are going through what you are. 
This site has helped me so much. Remember your never alone


----------



## smurff

Forgot to say, she had a peadiatrion app a few weeks ago and we have decided to go for the autism testing, we have been told it should take about a month or so


----------



## Nibblenic

I think its great that you are getting a referral and starting an assessment journey. It can be a long one, especially in some areas, especially in children who are generally 'doing okay enough'

I wouldnt worry about getting on at school, if it is ADHD by the time the work becomes more sitting still and concentrating he will be able to take medication to help him at school. 

They generally do not medicate adhd till 6 anyway and it is very common for things to take years but youre doing the right thing and as soon as you can.


----------



## despttc

Hi all
Mom to a 3yrs old boy. Born at 39 weeks, induced vaginal delivery with forceps assistance. 
He waliked at 12 months. Around 6 word vocabulary till 18mon. Then started regressing. Could not be baby led weaned as he couldn't handle textures. Started chewing at 24mon. Motor development wise he is okay. He can climb stairs, jump etc. 

.He cannot sit in the same place for more than a few minutes, which is improving with therapy 
. Completely non verbal. 
. Cannot point at things
. Not potty trained 
. Attention improving with therapy. No comprehension yet
. Gets angry when he doesn't get what he wants.

We started therapy at 27mon


----------

